# Instant refunds



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Who uses a company that offers instant refunds? What is the going rate for that service?

One of my coworkers said she got her refund yesterday, I asked her how the IRS is not even accepting returns yet? She said her tax guy gave her an instant refund. She would not say what she paid for the instant refund. I just shook my head and walked away. Sounds like predatory lending to me.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

FLKeys said:


> Who uses a company that offers instant refunds? What is the going rate for that service?
> 
> One of my coworkers said she got her refund yesterday, I asked her how the IRS is not even accepting returns yet? She said her tax guy gave her an instant refund. She would not say what she paid for the instant refund. I just shook my head and walked away. Sounds like predatory lending to me.


I don't use them, but I believe H and R Block offers rapid refunds. They claim it's an interest free loan, but there are some fees involved.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Older Chauffeur said:


> I don't use them, but I believe H and R Block offers rapid refunds. They claim it's an interest free loan, but there are some fees involved.


Like having to pay way too much to file a tax return by having H&R block file your return for you...

So free is a subjective term.

Also you folks need to keep in mind that filing as a 1099 employee usually costs an arm and a leg


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

All those stimulus checks that did not come through are because of these types of refunds. All those stimulus checks went into those fake accounts that are temporarily set up for your tax refund to go into. That way whoever processed your tax return is able to access that money. They're essentially loaning you the money up front and then taking your return to pay it back plus interest. So keep that in mind in case there's any future stimulus checks coming in


----------

